# Book Suggestions



## Miller (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm looking to get a book or two on Calvin's view of the Lord's Supper, any suggestions? Also, how about a biography of Calvin, what's the best book?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 24, 2007)

Miller said:


> I'm looking to get a book or two on Calvin's view of the Lord's Supper, any suggestions? Also, how about a biography of Calvin, what's the best book?



Three that come to mind are the aforementioned book by Keith Mathison, "Given For You", a work by B. A. Gerrish, entitled "Grace and Gratitude: The Eucharistic Theology of John Calvin" and an older work by Ronald Wallace, entitled "Calvin's Doctrine of Word and Sacrament".  

I have read the first and last, and each is excellent, and worth your while studying. I don't know the Gerrish book, but I've read others by him to good profit. 

Todd


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jun 24, 2007)

I've just started the Mathison one, and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is an article:

http://churchsociety.org/churchman/documents/Cman_117_4_Mason.pdf


----------



## ReadBavinck (Jun 25, 2007)

Make sure you don't forget to read the primary source, Calvin himself. Here are the obvious places. Others may have references which are a less obvious.


Institutes: Book 4: chapters 14, 17, 18
1 Corinthians Commentary chapter 11:17-33 (In the BakerBooks edition it's page 363-395)
Harmony of the Evangelists Commentary (BakerBooks: 202-215)


----------



## Miller (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I've actually got Calvin's Institutes and Barkhof's Systematic THeology and other sources. I think I'll get Mathison's and Wallace's books as well.

Any Calvin biographys that stand above the rest?


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 25, 2007)

Miller said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I've actually got Calvin's Institutes and Barkhof's Systematic THeology and other sources. I think I'll get Mathison's and Wallace's books as well.
> 
> Any Calvin biographys that stand above the rest?




Whilst not what you were asking for, you may wish to read Thomas Cranmer on the Lord's Supper. His key work is _A defence of the true and Catholike doctrine of the Sacrament of the body and bloud of our Saviour Christ_. It is usually sold as "The Lord's Supper" and can be found 3/4 of the way down here. 

Or you could take the bull by the horns and get this which contains his work just mentioned plus more


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jun 25, 2007)

*John Calvin*

You may wish to check http://www.calvinismonline.blogspot.com/


----------



## Casey (Jun 25, 2007)

From his own pen: _Short Treatise on The Holy Supper of Our Lord Jesus Christ_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2007)

You can read the _Consensus Tigurinus_ and the _Second Swiss Confession_, both of which address the Lord's Supper and were signed by Calvin, in this thread. 

As for Calvin biographies, you might try _The Life of John Calvin_ by Theodore Beza; _A Life of John Calvin_ by Alister MacGrath; or _The Life and Character of Calvin: The Reformer: Reviewed and Defended_ by Thomas Smyth.


----------

